# April Pic of the Month Comp



## harrigab

okay folks, time to start entering your pic for this month's comp, as usual maximum of 2 pics per member


----------



## jjohnson

Best friends!


----------



## getsome

Light of our lives, he is.

~B


----------



## RugersParents

Must be having a good dream! He's smiling


----------



## Joe c.

We made it through the first year!! Happy 1st B-day Bruno.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/04/three-vizslas-in-fields-of-golden.html

The hills in Northern California are coming alive with golden poppies right now.

Happy trails, 
RBD


----------



## redbirddog

Looking over the Diablo Valley in Northern California Saturday April 5th.

My favorite expression right now is: "Take a Hike".

RBD


----------



## Canadian Expy

Photo #1 Aspen and his favourite kibble ball. 

I had some fun playing with some editing software.


----------



## Taika

Taika : see no Evil hear no evil


----------



## Darcy1311

Right then, here goes....photo #1 of Darcy... taken April 13th


----------



## Joe c.

Winter just won't go away...


----------



## Simon-NH

1. I'm a graduate!!
2. Stud muffin

Simon, our sweet as can be 15 week old vizsla.


----------



## Iwantavizsla

I need one!


----------



## getsome

That Simon is a handsome devil. Just look at that LOOK!
~B


----------



## getsome

Dash and his boy.

~B


----------



## dextersmom

Dexter happy to finally get some "off leash" (well, almost) time now that he's doing great with his recall!


----------



## tknafox2

Bird training yesterday...Happy Dog!


----------



## tknafox2

Mr. Ferguson working...


----------



## emilycn

it's heeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrre...


----------



## Ranakuttan

Probably my first post but have learnt so much in the past year from this forum. This forum apart from my rana has motivated me to foster a vizsla named Mister.
Rana on the left, Simba in the center and mister on the right.


----------



## Canadian Expy

Photo 2
Aspen after successfully finding a set of planted antlers during shed hunting (still in training). He was able to find the planted antlers, but unfortunately he didn't find anything else when we hunted the property. Regardless it was great fun to see him using his nose!


----------



## hcrowder

Penny had a great time in the lake district. She finally played fetch. These pictures are of her chasing down her ball. She looks like a kangaroo.


----------



## Ksana

Here is my boy, so happy the winter is gone... well, almost (we just had another snowfall)... My two pictures for this month.


----------



## cwood8656

TB watching TV with dad.


----------



## Lyndam

It's taken me awhile this month but here are some glorious English Bluebell woods and a gazelle..I mean my Ruby ( she was zooming in the bluebells followed by finding and chasing skylarks in the meadows ...how quintessentially English )


----------



## harrigab

Lyndam said:


> It's taken me awhile this month but here are some glorious English Bluebell woods and a gazelle..I mean my Ruby ( she was zooming in the bluebells followed by finding and chasing skylarks in the meadows ...how quintessentially English )


No Hegy?


----------



## DougAndKate

Elroy about to be unleashed into the marsh...


----------



## Lyndam

No Hegy or Molly, our usual Viz pals just me and my little Vizsla and the glorious Spring Day.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

One dog gets the zoomies and the chase is on.


----------



## marathonman

It's Baseball season!


----------



## redbirddog

harrigab.

I like the new red stars below your name. Fitting your stature as Administrator.

Well done and most deserved.

RBD


----------



## leflerej

Well I guess neither of those count then... Boo ! haha Here are my two "official" entries then:


----------



## Dillon152

Just another day of watching baseball on TV! Go Tigers!


----------



## dextersmom

Dillon152 said:


> Go Tigers!


I like your style, Mylen!


----------



## tatertick

Tucker!


----------



## Suliko

Here are my girls from this morning's early walk


----------



## OttosMama

Suliko,
I was hoping you'd post this one! Nice shot!


----------



## Suliko

Thank you, OttosMama


----------



## harrigab

here's one of Ruby yesterday, patiently sat watching a rabbit 150 yards away, her bum was twitching a bit, but she held steady


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE - first time in water after surgery - He is BACK LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## daul77

heres our new little man, Tucker.


----------



## Lyndam

Ok think I might enter this as my 2nd April shot. Though tbh it really should be in a caption competition


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Here's my second picture. 

My desert runner.


----------



## Janders

Gus's 1st Trip to the Lake. 

He wasn't quite sure about the water. It was still cold. But loved the boat rides, sand, and sun. What a fund weekend!


----------

